# Honest advice



## Dodokebab (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi , I’m considering breeding my girl ,
so is just turned 5 too old to have a first litter ,
shes fit ,well and clear on all her health checks 😊
she is Black miniture


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi an Welcome to PF!

Until someone with breeding experience responds, would you mind giving a bit more information? 

Are you working with your girl's breeder or another breeder/mentor? They will be your best source of info. Your vet would be a second good source.

You mentioned health checks but didn't specify. Were these the tests run? :

*Miniature Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use* the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - OC
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests *can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Miniature)>


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Dodokebab said:


> Hi , I’m considering breeding my girl ,
> so is just turned 5 too old to have a first litter ,
> shes fit ,well and clear on all her health checks 😊
> she is Black miniture


Welcome to PF! 

Check out this page, Whelping and Raising Puppies, Breeding, and Reproducing from the Dog Breed Info website and the most informative I've seen on the Internet. They have many photos and are extremely detailed in all the how-to's and the problems that breeders run into during and after pregnancy. It's a major undertaking and the knowledge will help you decide if you really want to do this.

To answer your question, the ideal ages for breeding a female is 2 thru 5. Your girl is a young five, so if her health is good, she should be fine. Try to find a same size or slightly smaller stud; a very large stud could result in one or more too-large pups that could "get stuck" and result in a difficult delivery or C-section.

When seeking a stud, try to find one that has a championship title in Conformation showing. The pups will more likely to have beautiful body structure and other assets that meet the Poodle Breed Standard. You can see illustrations of this here and here, and on YouTube, here.

You mentioned you've done health testing, which is excellent. In case this doesn't cover DNA testing for hidden genetic problems, here the list of the most common DNA problems in Miniature Poodles by the Paw Print Genetics lab. They often run 40 to 50% discount sales, just log into the their main page to see them. I like them best b/c if you have questions about results, you can call and speak directly with one of their vets.

The other one I like is Embark. Be sure to get the delux Breed & Health kit which tests for DNA problems. They also run sales.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you thinking about breeding because you seriously want to improve the breed and believe your girl has attributes that will do so? Do you have a mentor to work with? I have three friends who breed (CKCS, shelties and English Cockers). All of them work very hard in their breeds. They show in conformation and other sports (agility, rally and obedience (some of them do all of thse activities). All of them have had to deal with puppies that died and other troubles. When they have litters at home they look exhausted most of the time. I see them working super hard and not particularly making much in $$ so that they really are investing in improving their breeds.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi again,

We don't know each other, so I can only guess why you asked your question here.

I know you only asked a single question but that question gives the impression that this would all be new to you and that you may be thinking of doing this without any backup.

I'm amplifying your title request for Honest Advice to say that I agree with what has been said above and to add more.

These are questions and thoughts that I don't want for you to respond to here, but to consider for your girl and yourself. I'd say these things to anyone considering breeding, whether for their first time or their hundredth.


What are your goals for breeding this litter? Are they personal goals only or are you trying to better the breed?

Bettering the breed at a minimum means not only breeding healthy dogs, but healthy dogs with what I call "wealthy" genes. These are genes that bring diversity and vigor to the whole breed as they get passed down. You'll also be breeding to the standards set by your respective breed club.

If you're thinking this could be a way to bring in a little extra money, you're not doing it right. Profits are close to break even if all goes well, and much less if they don't.

On health, I don't know if this is present in the UK but canine Brucellosis is another test which should be run if it is. Dogs positive for it should not be bred. Brucellosis: Dog Breeders Shouldn't Skip Testing for This Dangerous Disease – American Kennel Club

For pregnancy, delivery, and the weeks the pups are in your care "letting Nature take it's course" is not a plan.

Complications happen.

Are you prepared to take on the cost of making sure your girl is healthy thru the pregnancy and after? There will be vet check ups, ultrasound to check on the pups earlier in the pregnancy and x-rays just before the due date to determine the number and position of the pups.

There may need to be a c-section.

Are you prepared to lose your girl or her babies? 

Are you prepared to go essentially without sleep in the days up to and beyond the delivery, especially if there is a struggling pup?

Are you prepared to vet, feed, and house the litter for the 8 weeks or so after birth?

What are your plans for any pups? Are you prepared to require spay/neuter after maturity from their new families so your girls babies don't end up in a mill or a cellar, bred til they're used up?


Breeding and birth seems like such a simple, natural process, but there's a great deal to consider before doing it.

I hope for the best for you and your girl.


----------

